# lab colors?



## llineb (Jan 25, 2010)

does anyone use the lab colors in their m&p soap.  i love the vibrant colors and wanted to try them.  i know they can bleed, but if you use non bleeding colors to color your embeds and then the lab colors to color the soap, would it bleed onto the embeds?  or, is it better to use the non bleeding gel colorants?  i currently use the micas and oxides but find it takes soooo much of these to color a white m&p soap base.  i was thinking maybe i could use the lab colors to get a good rich color and then throw in some mica for sparkle.

any experience, advice or pictures would be appreciated!

thanks, lara


----------



## bodybym (Mar 10, 2010)

Yes, the lab colors can bleed into your imbeds - it will be more noticible if you use pale colors for your embeds. if you use dark colors for your embeds and lighter colors in the surrounding soaps it might not be noticeable.


----------



## llineb (Mar 12, 2010)

thanks!  i went ahead and tried the liquid pop micas and colors from tkb trading and am really loving them!  they are non bleeding so they work well for my m&p soap.  i'm not sure if i will try the lake colors since they bleed in the m&p soap.  i just loved how bright they were!

thanks again!


----------



## bodybym (Mar 12, 2010)

I LOVE their pop micas, although I use them in the powdered from - haven't tried the liquid yet.

they give great color and are so vivid. They also CP well, if you do that.


----------

